# Speaking of the Pope, here we go again!!!



## Roldan (Aug 18, 2005)

The pope grants indulgences to German Catholics, sheeeesh 

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/world/3308733


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup...I recently got some odd looks when I insisted that indulgences were NOT just a thing of the past but in fact are still a part of Roman dogma.
Maybe I'll forward this article to that person.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2005)

Reformation Day song (sung to the tune of "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious"):

When I was just ein junger Mann I studied canon law;
While Erfurt was a challenge, it was just to please my Pa.
Then came the storm, the lightning struck, I called upon Saint Anne,
I shaved my head, I took my vows, an Augustinian! Oh "¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

When Tetzel came near Wittenberg, St. Peter´s profits soared,
I wrote a little notice for the All Saints´ Bull´tin board:
"œYou cannot purchase merits, for we´re justified by grace!
Here´s 95 more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

They loved my tracts, adored my wit, all were exempleror;
The Pope, however, hauled me up before the Emperor.
"œAre these your books? Do you recant?" King Charles did demand,
"œI will not change me Diet, Sir, God help me here I stand." Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Duke Frederick took the Wise approach, responding to my words,
By knighting "œGeorge" as hostage in the Kingdom of the Birds.
Use Brother Martin´s model if the languages you seek,
Stay locked inside a castle with your Hebrew and your Greek! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!

Let´s raise our steins and Concord Books while gathered in this place,
And spread the word that "œcatholic" is spelled with lower case;
The Word remains unfettered when the Spirit gets his chance,
So come on, Katy, drop your lute, and join us in our dance! Oh"¦

Chorus: Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation
Speak your mind against them and face excommunication!
Nail your theses to the door, let´s start a Reformation!
Papal bulls, indulgences, and transubstantiation!


----------



## pastorway (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Preach (Aug 18, 2005)

great stuff!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 18, 2005)

The AntiChrist strikes again.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm glad I like to sing...... papal bulls..indulgences and transubstantiation..!!!!

Some things never change.......


----------



## Poimen (Aug 18, 2005)

> Those who do not go to Cologne for the pope's first foreign trip could receive "partial indulgences" if they prayed fervently while the pope is in Germany to ask God to help young people strengthen their faith, the Vatican statement said.



?

I hope they ask that when He does this, He does not violate their free wills. 

I guess the word 'help' says it all doesn't it?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 18, 2005)

If you look closely at the pope's cape, you can see the heavenly hosts........


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 18, 2005)

Look's like he's wearing the turin shroud to me!!

JH


----------



## rgrove (Aug 18, 2005)

Every compromiser that signed the ECT should explain themselves again or retract completely. Rome isn't going to change except for the worse and isn't moving in our direction...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look to the loewer right; you can see a mans face!


----------



## 4ndr3w (Aug 18, 2005)

Doesn't he know not to wash the whites with the reds?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 18, 2005)

no its supposed to be the flames of hell reflecting on his robe.


----------

